# Peeler vs Garnet



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Hahaha... Garnet got elbowed in the face by Peeler... and the funniest part is the reaction by the crowd..i see a girl in the background clapping???? and then a guy who looks like wally scerbiak with a  face laughing..hahah

and what a classy play by kings coach putting jabary smith for the 2 freethrows..


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Jabari is my hero.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

Peeler is a G. He aint scared of KG.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Hahaha... Garnet got elbowed in the face by Peeler... and the funniest part is the reaction by the crowd..i see a girl in the background clapping???? and then a guy who looks like wally scerbiak with a  face laughing..hahah
> 
> and what a classy play by kings coach putting jabary smith for the 2 freethrows..


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, LOL, i was probably looking at the same dude in the crowd that looked like this , pointing a finger and he looked like Wally, FUNNIEST crowd reaction ever, LMAO.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

*Re: Re: Peeler vs Garnet*



> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA, LOL, i was probably looking at the same dude in the crowd that looked like this , pointing a finger and he looked like Wally, FUNNIEST crowd reaction ever, LMAO.


Yeah..that was the same guy..hahahaha


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> Hahaha... Garnet got elbowed in the face by Peeler... and the funniest part is the reaction by the crowd..i see a girl in the background clapping???? and then a guy who looks like wally scerbiak with a  face laughing..hahah
> 
> and what a classy play by kings coach putting jabary smith for the 2 freethrows..


Im confused here, why did Jabari go in? I didnt quite understand that, and why did he shoot two free throws and get the ball back?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Peeler vs Garnet*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Im confused here, why did Jabari go in? I didnt quite understand that, and why did he shoot two free throws and get the ball back?


I am still confused, too. That couple of minutes was very screwy.

All I know is that Flip Saunders got to pick a player from the Kings to shoot free throws and he picked Jabari.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Anthony Peeler:
> On fight with Kevin Garnett:
> “It was retaliation after he hit me with an elbow. It’s always the guy that responds that is the one that gets suspended or ejected. So if I get suspended or ejected I think that he (Kevin Garnett) should as well. We were both out there battling, and we are both out there for one goal and that is to win. If it comes to some form of confrontation the sentence should be for both people.”
> 
> "Two plays before one of our plays had gone to the hole and KG (Kevin Garnett) hit me in the ear, I turned and said to him that I wasn’t going to play that way, so I went and told the referee. Then on the next play down that’s when everything happened. I was trying to play him off the whole game and not get involved but that didn’t happen.”


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!


Hoiberg left the bench... Shouldnt he be suspended for that...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

kg/peeler VIDEO


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

if this happened to peja i wonder how yall would respond....


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> if this happened to peja i wonder how yall would respond....


the same. :yes:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> the same. :yes:



i sincerely doubt it. but if you want to fool urself into believing it then thats fine with me too...


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> i sincerely doubt it. but if you want to fool urself into believing it then thats fine with me too...


it wouldn't happen anyway..Peja would never do that...pretty much every other King probably would though..cept maybe Vlade


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> it wouldn't happen anyway..Peja would never do that...pretty much every other King probably would though..cept maybe Vlade


:laugh: vlade would have fallen down if kg elbowed him. and that would have sent kg out of the game. :laugh:


----------



## Zalgirinis (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>KTLuvsMikeBibby</b>!
> 
> it wouldn't happen anyway..Peja would never do that...pretty much every other King probably would though..cept maybe Vlade


Vlade...  

After this KG and Peeler stuff we joked here in Lithuania something like that. "Adelman sent not the right guy to get a suspension for KG (doesnt mean Adelman sent anyone, its joke). He should send Vlade instead of Peeler. If KG would do anything even with his little finger Vlade would be in the third row and all dieing from the pain".

And the joke is so near true... I've seen Valde doing so many dirty tricks in international games... Hes one of the best "actors" in the world. For example he grabs opponent's arm and then acts like hes being pushed and falls to the second row to the stands or many more dirty things he does. I dont know has been he doing it often in NBA, but in games with his NT...


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Well, AP is suspended for 2 games.


----------



## KingsBullsFan1 (Apr 29, 2004)

Thats BS. If Peeler gets suspended, then so should KG. It is unfair because these refs have been making calls for Minny all series. Case in point Miller getting ejected, fined $10 G's while Minnesota's Darrick Martin recieves NOTHING! BTW, every time I see AP's elbow to KG's jaw makes me laugh because AP is a G and I know he is not scared of KG. AP was ready to fight but KG was shook. :dead:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KingsBullsFan1</b>!
> Thats BS. If Peeler gets suspended, then so should KG. It is unfair because these refs have been making calls for Minny all series. Case in point Miller getting ejected, fined $10 G's while Minnesota's Darrick Martin recieves NOTHING! BTW, every time I see AP's elbow to KG's jaw makes me laugh because AP is a G and I know he is not scared of KG. AP was ready to fight but KG was shook. :dead:



more like smart, he knows he could miss game 7 if he fought.


now tell me.... if he fought and got suspended... how many threads would be all over this board talkin about how KG is stupid for putting himself before his team and trying to act macho... and now his team is gonna have to try to win the most important game in their franchise history without the man who made the franchise...

i mean really yall... get REAL. AP is a G, yet Artest is a brawny thug. Lets not forget how Kenyon Martin was gettin bashed not too long ago for his antics.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja</b>!
> Peeler is a G. He aint scared of KG.


Well he should be, if they met on the street KG would whoop AP's ***.


----------



## Peja (Mar 28, 2004)

I got the game as proof that KG would get his *** whooped. What's your proof? Oh, KG is a bigger dude than AP, he would eat him alive. That's what everybody says, mostly the people who never had a fight in their life.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Peeler vs Garnet*



> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> 
> 
> Im confused here, why did Jabari go in? I didnt quite understand that, and why did he shoot two free throws and get the ball back?


cus they called a flagrant on Garnett...Peja went to shoot the FTs in place of Peeler and shot 1 of 2, but there is a rule that if a player is not able to shoot FTs, the opposing coach gets to choose the shooter and Flip chose Jabari.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

> Thats BS. If Peeler gets suspended, then so should KG.


I don't think KG should have been suspended at all. What he did to Peeler was give him a hard bump in the BODY with his shoulder, which I think ended up correctly being called a flagrant foul. Peeler, however "punched" KG with his elbow in the FACE, which Correctly should call for suspension. I think it should have only been for one game, and not 2 games.

We all have watched plenty of basketball and seen countless players deliver the type of blow that KG delivered to Peeler, and sometimes it's a foul, sometimes flagrant, and sometimes a no-call, but i am not sure if I have seen a suspension ever come out of a player delivering contact like that.

Anyhow, as a Wolves fan, I would rather have Peeler still play. He has not played very well (we have witnessed his playoff ineptitude for many years in minnesota). Meanwhile, Rodney Buford comes in and lights us up.

The game tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Kings don't see justice for Peeler


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)




----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

AP shoulda got suspended for more games because he started it with KG. He's such a bad player that he should have got fined a lot too, because suspending AP doesn't really affect anyone.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>oblivion</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think KG should have been suspended at all. What he did to Peeler was give him a hard bump in the BODY with his shoulder, which I think ended up correctly being called a flagrant foul. Peeler, however "punched" KG with his elbow in the FACE, which Correctly should call for suspension. I think it should have only been for one game, and not 2 games.
> ...



VERY WELL SAID... the vast majority of educated NBA fans agree.


----------

